# Japan Forum > All Things Japanese >  Tokyo's architecture : from hovel to skyscrapers

## Maciamo

Please check my new article : Tokyo's architecture : from hovel to skyscrapers

----------


## ashuri2

it's a good article!  :Cool:  the only thing is, i wish there were captions for the pics of skyscrapers so we could know which one it is in the article.

----------

